# Cut price Xiaomi Mi4 high end smartphone from China gets rave review



## editor (Aug 25, 2014)

This phone looks great!








> This review was not supposed to go this way. When we decided to order the Mi4, we wanted to learn more about Android in China, but we also expected it to be kind of a laugh. It's easy to look at the pictures and dismiss the Mi4 as a cheap iPhone knockoff, but it is so much better than that.
> 
> Take a Galaxy S5, give it more RAM, a bigger battery, up the build quality, and for the final kicker, cut the price _in half_. Spend just a few minutes with a Mi4 and you'll get an idea of just how much disruptive potential Xiaomi has. It has built a premium, no-nonsense smartphone that nails every important category, which makes it one of the best smartphones of the year.
> 
> ...



Read the full review here: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014...inas-iphone-killer-is-unoriginal-but-amazing/


----------



## dweller (Aug 26, 2014)

I always liked the miui roms that they produced for my HTC phone.
Nice design that seems to have crossed over to the pretty good looking hardware design.


----------

